# خطوات إعداد ماك 3 لمن ليس عندهم يوتيوب



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله أقدم لكم هذا الفيلم لويضح لكم خطوات اعداد برنامج ماك 3 وتجهيزه للتشغيل مع ملاحظة الفروق بين كل ماكينه والأخرى ومراعاة تطبيق ما يناسب ماكينتك الخاصه بإضافة أو حذف ما لا تحتاج إليه من خطوات

هذا الفيلم يوضح الاعدادات لماكينه تقطيع الفووم بالستخدام السلك الحراري على أربعة محاور

وللأمانة هذا الفيلم طلب من صاحبي ابو بحر تنزيله من اليوتيوب ورفعه على هذا الموقع لأن اليوتيوب ممنوع عندهم ولا يستطيعون مشاهدته

ففعلت وفكرت أن أعمم الفائدة علىالجميع

أشكر أبو بحر على طلبه وثقته في شخصي

http://www.zshare.net/video/7668329015efa382/




​


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

هل يمكنك وضع رابط اليوتيوب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 مايو 2010)

يمكن ياباشا ابشر

هذا رابط اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvXkL3YB6VU


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 مايو 2010)

اخى طارق برنامج الماخ 3اكثر من رائع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 مايو 2010)

في حد عنده مشاكل في مشاهدة الفيلم


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 مايو 2010)

وده شرح لتشغيله
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvbArcGqkjk&feature=related


----------



## ابو بحـر (30 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخي طارق تحياتي لك و للجميع و انا شخصيا اتمنى ان يستفاد الكل من المعلومات التي نتعاون جميعا بجمعها من اجل نشر صناعة و استخدام هذا النوع من الماكينات في جميع البلاد العربية 
و مرة ثانية سلمت يداك و ثقتي بك كبيرة جدا 
يا واد يا مصري 
نحن اخوة و لن يفرقنا اي موضوع كان 
و السلام خير ختام 
​


----------



## حسن-12 (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abo mhamad (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي طارق تحياتي لك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لكم جميعا ومرحبا بكم في اي وقت


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (12 أبريل 2011)

اخي طارق هل يمكنك مساعدتي في موضوع ان جهازي ليس به منفذ طابعة (متوازي) فكيف اربط بين الماكينة والماخ 3 من جهازي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا كان جهازك جهاز مكتبي فيمكنك إضافة كارت PCI لاضافة فتحة طابعة Parallel هذا هو الحل الابسط والاسرع

وهناك حل آخر ان تشتري كارت تحكم يو اس بي مع السوفت وير الخاص به


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (24 يونيو 2011)

*اخى العزيز بعد طستيب البرنامج وتشغيله البرنامج لا يحرك الماكينه والعدادات لا تعد وعند الضغط على الا سهم ايضا لا شىء يحدث لا ادرى ماىهى ا لمشكله لقد قمت بنسخ فايل الmach القديم ووضعته فى الفايل الجديد دون فائده ارجو المساعده 

جعلكم الله عونا لاخوانكم على كل خير*


----------



## tyson (24 يونيو 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## mtechthaer (4 نوفمبر 2012)

نفس المشكلة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تشرح لنا محاور ال hot foam cutter ووضيعيتها بالنسبة للمكنة ,
شكرا لك


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك لكم جميعا ويزيدكم من علمه النافع ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون


----------

